# 2012 cruze shutdown



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

You can try to look into lemon laws in your state.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if this a "intermittent, bad ground issue" again. The dealership should not be deferring to OnStar for diagnostics. Another case of a service department that "Can't/Won't" do their job. I'd say it's about time that Chevy really looked into Warranty Service work and how it is done and reimbursed. Stacey???????


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Korky76 said:


> On april 5, 2012 at 1pm i was driving with my wife and two small children
> on south us hwy 41 in terre haute, indiana.
> 
> I was heading south going approx 50 mph when i tried to accelator i notice i was not speeding up but rather slowly down. I looked down at my dash and notice all power was off and no lights were showing on my dash .
> ...




Korky76,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that you and your family are alright. I understand that this is frustrating to deal with. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Korky76 (Apr 9, 2012)

Stacy I have took the car to the local dealership where I purchased it. They tell me there is nothing wrong with it because there are no codes. On Star also ran there check on the car and also said there is nothing wrong with it. We spend half the day at the dealership today trying to trade in for a SUV but was denied credit. So I guess I am stuck with a car that could any given day shutoff and kill my wife and kids. I drove the Cruze home today upset. I have also called Chevy Customer Service and they then called the dealer and talked to the dealer then they got back with me and told me they cant help me with no codes showing.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There used to a time when there wasn't any sort of on board diagnostics and everything had to be trouble shooted piece by piece. Apparently that skill is lost. A whole vehicle electrical power loss points to the main power supply being the problem. They should be able to check for loose connections, bad ground, etc.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> There used to a time when there wasn't any sort of on board diagnostics and everything had to be trouble shooted piece by piece. Apparently that skill is lost. A whole vehicle electrical power loss points to the main power supply being the problem. They should be able to check for loose connections, bad ground, etc.


totally agree - there are electrical troubleshooting procedures they can follow to rule out any bad grounds or lose connection issues.

get the electrical shop manual and volt meter out and dig in. maybe they did that and didn't find anything I don't know. but I wish all car dealers were more detailed in the work that was exactly done and in writing.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Have them check your battery. The same thing happened to my catera while leaving school, then 2 weeks later i was getting it replaced for not holding a charge.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

The battery has been mentioned to check and I would assume the dealer verified that along with the cables, grounding point, etc. Sounds like the car just shut off - ignition switch or associated wiring? Maybe no code because the car thinks it shut off like normal?

Jim


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Korky76 said:


> Stacy I have took the car to the local dealership where I purchased it. They tell me there is nothing wrong with it because there are no codes. On Star also ran there check on the car and also said there is nothing wrong with it. We spend half the day at the dealership today trying to trade in for a SUV but was denied credit. So I guess I am stuck with a car that could any given day shutoff and kill my wife and kids. I drove the Cruze home today upset. I have also called Chevy Customer Service and they then called the dealer and talked to the dealer then they got back with me and told me they cant help me with no codes showing.



Korky76,
When you called Customer Service did they provide you with a SR# (Service Request)? If they did can you please send me a PM with the number? If they did not will you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of the dealership? I would like to look into this for you. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Funny... Same thing happened to my girlfriends elantra. Only it was at a stop light. The car started right back up with no issues and hasnt died since. Didn't even bother going to the dealer as I know they wouldn't be able to find anything. Figured it was just a fluke and if it happens again I'll get it checked out.


----------



## Korky76 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Stacy*

Stacy here is the info 

Corey Pace 
66 South 12th Street Apt 129 
Terre Haute IN 47807 
812-236-4633

I bought the car from Indiana Chevrolet | Terre Haute Chevrolet | Clinton Chevrolet, Indiana used cars, Indiana new cars dealer 
the current mileage on the car is 2,241 and the vin # is 1G1PJ5SCXC7185002


----------



## Korky76 (Apr 9, 2012)

Stacy here is the info 


Corey Pace 
66 South 12th Street Apt 129 
Terre Haute IN 47807 
812-236-4633


I bought the car from Indiana Chevrolet | Terre Haute Chevrolet | Clinton Chevrolet, Indiana used cars, Indiana new cars dealer 
the current mileage on the car is 2,241 and the vin # is 1G1PJ5SCXC7185002


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Korky76: Stacey usually wants this information via a PM so your private information isn't displayed for all to see. If it's OK with you, it's OK with me. Just Sayin'


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

we may what to take that down.... im not gunna use it but who knows if there could be someone out there that,will use it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Korky76,
Thank you for your information, I have captured it for my records. I would recommend that you delete the posts with your personal information on them for security reasons. I will look into your case and I will follow up with you. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Korky76 (Apr 9, 2012)

Stacy you can contact me at 812-236-4633 my name is Corey


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Korky76 said:


> Stacy you can contact me at xxx-xxx-xxxx my name is Corey


I guess you may not care what happens to your personal information. Maybe you have a LifeLock membership, but as I type this post, there are ten internet trackers (cookies and third party pixel elements) trying to capture what I type, and they track what you type. I am using a blocker, so they can't report what I do, but posting your private information online like this is really asking for it. Nothing against the CruzeTalk website, it's just part of the internet nowadays.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Korky76 said:


> Stacy you can contact me at 1800-FML my name is Corey


(facepalm) Here is one more person telling you, don't post your personal information on a public message boards


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Party at Coreys house! Whos bringing the kegger?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

